# 2018 Briggs dory



## BGillespie (Jul 15, 2018)

Beautiful boat!


----------



## sbenner (May 18, 2019)

chuckd said:


> For sale 2018 Briggs Grand Canyon classic $17000 it has seadek, bilge pump stand up rowing,10’ square top oars and bronze hardware this boat is in excellent condition! No trailer
> View attachment 62554
> View attachment 62554
> View attachment 62555
> ...


Where is this nice looking boat located?


----------



## chuckd (Nov 25, 2014)

sbenner said:


> Where is this nice looking boat located?


Gunnison


----------



## markhusbands (Aug 17, 2015)

So nice. I love these boats. But I don't understand where the beer goes.


----------



## chuckd (Nov 25, 2014)

markhusbands said:


> So nice. I love these boats. But I don't understand where the beer goes.


Where ever you can fit them I bring 12 beers per day and whiskey 🥃


----------



## beeps72 (Mar 20, 2017)

markhusbands said:


> So nice. I love these boats. But I don't understand where the beer goes.


 72 beers a side (with plenty room to spare) in an original Briggs....


----------



## markhusbands (Aug 17, 2015)

beeps72 said:


> 72 beers a side (with plenty room to spare) in an original Briggs....


I guess I shouldn't have been picturing a cooler.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

markhusbands said:


> I guess I shouldn't have been picturing a cooler.


You don't need a cooler in a Dory to keep beer cold, the hatches stay within a few degrees of the river temp. Did GC one year, late june launch, 125 degree temps, my beer was always a nice drinkable 40 degrees give or take.


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

Or drink anejo and bourbon, which solves much of the beer storage issues.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

duct tape said:


> Or drink anejo and bourbon, which solves much of the beer storage issues.


Not sure what anejo is, but I'll join you for the bourbon any day of the week lol


----------



## BGillespie (Jul 15, 2018)

MNichols said:


> Not sure what anejo is


Old, like you.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

BGillespie said:


> Old, like you.


So, its a good thing then =)


----------

